# what kind of sable is he?



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

what kind of sable is wolfy? i've heard people call him a red sable, black sable, dark sable, and a dingo:crazy: (lol). what do you think?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

How about a GORGEOUS sable! :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd call that a dark sable. IMO not near a black sable. His coat looks a lot like Pan's (Pan maybe darker on the body but not as dark/full black mask on the face) and I just refer to Pan as "sable".


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Agree with Jessica, he is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would consider him just a "sable," maybe - maybe - a dark sable. But to my eye, he isn't that dark. Black sables are so dark they look almost black, thus the name. I don't see any red to consider him a red sable.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

brown sable


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is he? Is that his birthdate in your signature? He will continue to darken, but right now I would just call him sable. Nice dark face.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you guys  i <3 my handsome boy!!

wolfys birthday is 5/25/11, but we got him 7/9/11


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good looking boy. Looks similar to my Bali...


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Looks like a dark sable to me.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wolfie is about 2 months older than Beau and I see a lot of similarities. Beau is a patterned sable having the B/T from his mother and a sable father. 

The white stripe behind the elbow (no bitch stripe though), the grizzled hair on the neck, lighter belly underneath vs. my other sable who carries black and has none of those features.

Handsome dog!


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the same question about my sable gsd...I got him at 8 wks with akc papers. His father was Black and Tan and the mother is sable. I got he's pedigree and a lot of his ancestor are Black and Tan, I just don't know what he's goin to look like when full grown here are some pictures of him from 8 wks to now at 8 months he's a big boy he's 82 lbs now




















































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Uhhh.. I've always just called mine "sable" but out of curiosity, do mine too!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Raffilr said:


> I have the same question about my sable gsd...I got him at 8 wks with akc papers. His father was Black and Tan and the mother is sable. I got he's pedigree and a lot of his ancestor are Black and Tan, I just don't know what he's goin to look like when full grown here are some pictures of him from 8 wks to now at 8 months he's a big boy he's 82 lbs now
> View attachment 28282
> View attachment 28290
> View attachment 28298
> ...


Your pup is like my girl Piper..A Pattern Sable 




hunterisgreat said:


> Uhhh.. I've always just called mine "sable" but out of curiosity, do mine too!!


Dark sable


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

But I think he's growing to fast the vet said that he will be 130 lbs full grown but he's father was that big to


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

